#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-02
<Burgwork> nixternal: you around?
<nixternal> I think I am
<Burgwork> nixternal: if I create a UWN story, can you approve it?'
<nixternal> sure can
<Burgwork> ok, in queue
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> submitted!
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-03
* mdke hellos
<mdke> Rinchen: hiya. thanks for checking the lp group. What's going on with the administrators? Why isn't Daniel the group administrator? afaik he's always the one adding new members and driving the group
<Rinchen> mdke, yes, he is.
<Rinchen> NewZ owns the group since he's the website person.
<Rinchen> I agreed to help update the LP entry with the release of 1.0
<Rinchen> I've suggested to Newz that we should get the regular fridge folks together and discuss enhancing the fridge.
<mdke> I remember adding newz as administrator when we created the group, but I certainly think the adminstrators of the LP group should reflect the reality if possible
<Rinchen> I believe he's going to do that at some point.
<mdke> Jono has done that already
<Rinchen> One moment and I'll ask newz about adding Daniel since I agree he's the guy that does just about everything. :-)
<Rinchen> Yes, Jono was in on the discussion although I spoke with newz directly, not Jono.
<mdke> I mean, Jono has got together folks and discussed enhancing it with Matthew
<Rinchen> ah excellent.
<mdke> unfortunately he did some of it off-list, but I can forward you emails if you want
<Rinchen> I was aware that he was doing that, I just didn't know it was public.
<mdke> as I said, unfortunately it wasn't public
<Rinchen> I'm adding Daniel now.
<mdke> thanks
<Rinchen> Seems I didn't have the privs so I just had newz do it.
<mdke> ah, owner only I guess
<mdke> thanks
<mdke> listen, the other thing I wanted to talk about is communication within the group
<mdke> there have been some stories going live recently which haven't been posted to the mailing list or maybe even were posted by one person without review
<mdke> the impression I get is of people not being kept totally in the loop, I think we can do better
<Rinchen> I wasn't aware. I did recently review and post up Matt's LP article.
<Rinchen> I also failed to post it to the list.
<Rinchen> We need to work on that fridge editors documentation a bit.
<mdke> true
<Rinchen> I was hoping that Daniel might be able to set the standard there.
<mdke> it's no big deal, but it just is a question of appearances for the rest of the group
<Rinchen> With my recent job change I have no inherent rights. I'm the same guy and the Fridge is a community effort.
<mdke> yeah, that's the thing I'd like to maintain, definitely
<mdke> I appreciate you saying that
<Rinchen> btw, apparently I was just promoted.
<Rinchen> I'm now the owner of the LP list.
* Rinchen laughs.
<Rinchen> complain about not being able to add someone and you get ownership. :-)
<mdke> hmm
<Rinchen> How about this: I'll post a note to the fridge-devel list and ask if we can have the senior editors (e.g. Daniel) update the fridge editor's docs so that we can all review it and make a concerted effort to follow it in the future.
<Rinchen> I have no idea when the positive changes for the fridge may happen so it might be best to keep our existing documentation up to date.
<Rinchen> Do you agree?
<Rinchen> Or perhaps you might have another suggestion?
<Rinchen> I'm open since this isn't part of my normal work.
<mdke> sorry, gf needed the computer
<mdke> sounds like a good suggestion
<Rinchen> ok. afaik, Daniel is still the owner of the Fridge. I should probably state that in the email I send to prevent any misconceptions.
<Rinchen> well s/owner/leader/
<mdke> I'm happy for you to take a larger role, if you're keen on being more involved in the Fridge that's definitely alright with me, it needs help :)
<mdke> i hardly have any time for writing nowadays, but I'm keen to help the group go in the right direction
<Rinchen> I think that was my issue as well. The fridge is good but it's been stagnant in both code updates as well as Daniel doing most of the work.  This all started for me when I inquired about the overall plan and was told it's up to the Fridge team to determine what they want to do with the Fridge.
<Rinchen> The Fridge is such a fixture that I hate to see it neglected.
<mdke> it won't be
<mdke> the team is pretty good and it's just a question of getting more wide contributions, with the fridge team acting more as editors than writers
<mdke> that will enable people to contribute when they can, rather than relying on Daniel/others all the time
<mdke> anyway, congrats on the new job
<Rinchen> Thanks. I was given 3 offers at once I chose to work on the LP team. It's an interesting group.  I figured I could do more to help Ubuntu that way.
<mdke> they are a great group, definitely
<mdke> you had three offers to work at canonical? that's pretty good going
<Rinchen> ah no, sorry.  1 with Canonical and 2 with Canonical partners
<mdke> oh right, good going anyway
<Rinchen> I was surprised to get an offer from Canonical. I'll tell you, I'm learning a lot though.
<mdke> cool
<Rinchen> are you still working in the law field?
<mdke> they are a good company, you'll enjoy it
<mdke> yes, I turned down my chance with Canonical :)
* Rinchen laughs.
<mdke> I'm more qualified for law, so it was safer for me to go that way
<mdke> didn't want to find myself following the dream and then left without qualifications in the wrong sector if something went wrong
<mdke> law is ok...
<Rinchen> From an old guy (that's me), I can say with certainty that qualifications count in the long term.
<mdke> get out of here
<mdke> you are so not old
* mdke goes to look again at the hackergotchi
<Rinchen> Just about 40
<mdke> you look younger!
<Rinchen> although we hired some new guys at Canonical so my position on what I call the "old farts totem pole" dropped a bit
<Rinchen> That's because it's an old picture. :-)
<mdke> ah, clever
<mdke> anyway, that's what I thought too
<mdke> but it was a tricky decision
<Rinchen> I was hired, I suspect, for two reasons: my certifications and my work on Ubuntu
<Rinchen> certainly not for my looks.  :-D
<Rinchen> Here's UDS MTV - http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfllaw/291040915/   Green shirt
<Rinchen> on the left next to Melissa
<mdke> still wouldn't give you 40, anyway
<Rinchen> hehe  Thanks.
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-04-04
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<Rinchen> ping jenda
<jenda> Rinchen: semi-pong?
<Rinchen> jenda, hehe
<Rinchen> jenda, congrats on irc op. I didn't know you applied.
<jenda> I didn't, I was asked ;)
<Rinchen> excellent
<jenda> thx :)
<Rinchen> I'm also curious about cloaks
<jenda> I've been doing it for about a month now.
<jenda> wait
<Rinchen> I have an ubuntu cloak but I overheard you say something about a canonical cloak?
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> take your pick
<jenda> canonical/launchpad/rinchen or ubuntu/member/rinchen
<Rinchen> both
* Rinchen laughs.
<jenda> Sorry, nope :)
<Rinchen> flip me to canonical as I can always go back to ubuntu :-)
<Rinchen> please
<jenda> Better? :)
<Rinchen> I think I have to relog to see it. Thanks!
<jenda> no you don't
<jenda> 22:38 -!- Rinchen [n=joey@canonical/launchpad/rinchen] 
<Rinchen> ah, I can do a whois.
<Rinchen> I was right-clicking on xchat and it must have cached my old material
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-31
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, I know there is a submission queue there too. Maybe it's the same thing. I haven't had time to look at it.
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, if we can use something like that, that would be nifty
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: don't think its the same thing, but we'll probably have come up with a way to cut down the spam that might come in through the contact form
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-04-01
 * cody-somerville wonders if the fridge is going to do an April Fool's prank
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-04-02
<andrea-bs> hello, <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event> is inaccessible
<beuno> Rinchen, ^^
<Rinchen> well, that's interesting
<beuno> interesting is one way of putting it, yes  :)
<Rinchen> hmm, I just cycled all the event modules with no change
<Rinchen> I got a hold of newz and he's going to look at it in a few minutes
<Rinchen> he didn't realize it was feeding #ubuntu-meeting
<beuno> yes, there is a few things that depend on it
<Rinchen> what else that you know of?
<Rinchen> it looks like the rss feed is still working though
<beuno> many websites
<beuno> some calendars
<beuno> and there is a notification widget that was being worked on
<beuno> specifically for this
<beuno> but I'm not sure it's out in the wild yet
<Rinchen> they all use the rss feed though I think
<Rinchen> so the only real issue is that we can't add, delete, or change entries.
<beuno> that's right
<andrea-bs> Could you please put in the <pubDate> field of the Fridge Events Feed the datetime the event will be held? This helps me ordering the items with my feed aggregator and I think would be useful for other users too
<newz2000> hi Rinchen, boredandblogging. Updating to the dev version of event didn't fix it
<boredandblogging> hmmm
<newz2000> not surprising though, the diff was very small.
<Rinchen> hmm
<newz2000> I'm going to ask in #drupal-support unless someone else has already done this
<Rinchen> +1
<boredandblogging> go for it
<Rinchen> newz2000, I don't understand why it would have changed this week
<newz2000> Rinchen: yes, that's the mystery
<Rinchen> newz2000, I'm not aware of anything IS did
<newz2000> but I'm going to bet...
<newz2000> that some event was added that's messing things up
<newz2000> I should look at the data first maybe
<boredandblogging> we just delete the last few and see if the page works again
<newz2000> doesn't that mean a lot of work for just a chance?
<boredandblogging> its tedious, but I don't think its a lot of events
<newz2000> ok, let me poke at the db first
<boredandblogging> ok
<Rinchen> wow newz2000 ...have a look at the recent log history
<newz2000> what do developers feel compelled to come up with creative ways to store dates when the databse has a perfectly useable datetime field?
<boredandblogging> yeah, the errors are caused when you pull up the calendar, theoretically
<boredandblogging> but newz2000 couldn't replicate it with debugging code yesterday
<boredandblogging> maybe wiping out the session table could clear up the duplicate error
<Rinchen> gmmktime() expects parameter 6 to be long, string ...
<newz2000> yeah, that doesn't seem to be fatal though
<newz2000> I don't think its causing this prob
<Rinchen> damn,...there's 100 log pages just from today due to the theme errors
<newz2000> theme errors?
<newz2000> but yes, the logging is made less effective by the quantity of data
<newz2000> anyone know when the prob first started happening?
<boredandblogging> at least after march 24th, because I created the server team meetings and checked the calendar
<Rinchen> I did kees's entry on Monday
<Rinchen> I think it was Monday
<Rinchen> hmm my irc log sort of suggests it was last thursday
<newz2000> the last two events were modified last on the 26th, which is last Wed
<newz2000> there is absolutely nothing fishy looking with the events either
<newz2000> would someone delete the last two events, one by one, so we can see if they affect the problem at all?
<boredandblogging> yeah, I'll do it
<boredandblogging> deleted both security meetings, doesn't help
<newz2000> it hasn't affected the rss feed
<boredandblogging> those 2 aren't listed under upcoming events anymore
<newz2000> people in drupal-support started talking about this prob before I even got a chance to mention it
<newz2000> http://drupal.org/node/158043
<Rinchen> I tried swizzling the caching but there was no affect. It's off and has been
<newz2000> I think its probably mem related. Our server is set to 8M max.
<boredandblogging> maybe eventually turn on caching too?
<newz2000> I've never felt that fridge was slow, and caching seems to be more hassle than its worth. But maybe I'm wrong and performance is lacking.
<Rinchen> the articles on drupal suggest that caching takes even more local memory
<Rinchen> but it might be interesting for us since 99.9% of all access to the fridge is unauthenticated
<boredandblogging> right, drupal stores cached pages in the db (why?)
<newz2000> I suspect it puts them in the database because its easier... since drupal doesn't have to worry about fs permissiosn when writing files
<newz2000> but that doesn't make it use more php ram
<cody-somerville> Drupal is a horrible memory hog.
<cody-somerville> I had the same problem with my drupal website
<boredandblogging> it might, after drupal pulls out of the cache from the db, it probably sits in php ram for a bit before its gets served up
<newz2000> true
<newz2000> My prev employer's web application software used XSL for the page generation. A typical page view used over 800M of RAM and some of our reports used over 1200M of RAM. per pageview! ;-)
<boredandblogging> wow
<boredandblogging> anytime someone mentions reporting, I cringe
<newz2000> My job was to make sure payroll reports worked right for our customers. It was a pain and for some reason the only time we had problems was on payday 45m before the payroll *had* to be done.
<newz2000> anyway, drupal uses no ram compared to that app
<newz2000> And I've seen (and written) php apps that need far more ram than 24M
<boredandblogging> heh, I write java, I know bloated  :-P
<newz2000> yeah, this program was in java too
<boredandblogging> hah, figures
<newz2000> events works now
<boredandblogging> cool
<newz2000> James thought that my statement about "8M being excessively low" was funny.
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-04-03
<Buzzed404> hmmm
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-04-05
<L1pe> hi guys
<L1pe> I just tried to send an email to the fridge-devel list about the next marketing team meeting and it got rejected because I'm not in the list... is that the right channel to send info?
<boredandblogging> L1pe: i'll put it on the calendar
<boredandblogging> btw, fridge.ubuntu.com/event is showing a blank screen again
